
Coronavirus: WHO advises to wear masks in public areas - Ariarule
https://www.bbc.com/news/health-52945210
======
epistasis
I hope that reforms will make the WHO more responsive to updating information
during future pandemics. We are likely to experience them more frequently as
the climate changes.

